# Baby Cuddle Sack - free pattern



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Here is the pattern for Baby Cuddle Sack Hand Knit Free Pattern:
http://www.blogster.com/nittineedles/baby-cuddle-sack-handknit-free-pattern I like it better than most I have seen. Ellie in Houston


----------



## 1whisper (Jan 29, 2011)

I can't seem to get to that pattern, Ellie, but I sure would like to have it. whisper 1


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I tried to get it too, but it didn't come up even when I did a search by topic etc.... Thanks.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

See if the link below will take you to the pattern. The link that Ellie posted above is correct and it works when I paste it in a Word document, but not from this web site. 
This link takes you to a page from which you can access the pattern. http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Bunting/Baby-Cuddle-Sack
When you open the page, you will see a link that says to "click here for knitting pattern," which does take you to the pattern.
Bernat has a free pattern here: http://www.bernat.com/pattern.php?PID=4858
This one for 6.99 is on Annie's Atic: http://www.anniesattic.com/detail.html?prod_id=76715
Annie's atic lists 9 of them from $6 it $9 here: http://www.anniesattic.com/list.html?criteria=baby+cocoon


----------



## cwood4816 (Feb 20, 2011)

To find the pattern, click on the link in the first message and on the next page, click on the nittineedles link next to the dog. You will then be into the blog and down a bit there are 3 links such as ravelry and such. There is one for greasy.com/nittineedles. Click on that link and then on the left side of the page, there is a listing for Bookmarks. The baby wrap is the last one in the list. I hope this helps.


----------



## Dino (Jan 28, 2011)

I couldn;t pull up the pattern If you could send it to me the children we knit for would love them.
Thank you
Carol at [email protected]


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Dino, the links I posted all work, I just tried them from this page.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Mary E - Thank you for your help. I feel badly when the links can't be found. Keep up the good work. Ellie in Houston


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Ellie, I don't know why the link you posted doesn't work. I went to the site using the address I posted then went to the page you sent the link for. I copied that address (the exact one you have posted) and pasted it into a Word doc. From Word, it opened up. I came back to this site and posted it to this thread. Once I posted it, I tried it and it wouldn't open, just like it won't from your post. You don't see it now because I edited my post and removed it. I don't understand how it would work from a Word doc and not from here. I'm going to ask someone who hopefully can tell me why and if/when I find out, I'll let you know.


----------



## 1whisper (Jan 29, 2011)

I downloaded the Bernat pattern. I just found out I'm going to be a grandmother again, so I'll wait a few weeks to make this so I can get it made in appropriate colors. Thanks so much.


----------



## Dino (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern.
Carol


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Ellie in Houston said:


> Here is the pattern for Baby Cuddle Sack Hand Knit Free Pattern:
> http://www.blogster.com/nittineedles/baby-cuddle-sack-handknit-free-pattern I like it better than most I have seen. Ellie in Houston


Ellie's link is not correct. She missed a dash between hand and knit. Here is the correct link to the pattern.
http://www.blogster.com/nittineedles/baby-cuddle-sack-hand-knit-free-pattern


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> See if the link below will take you to the pattern. The link that Ellie posted above is correct and it works when I paste it in a Word document, but not from this web site.
> This link takes you to a page from which you can access the pattern. http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Bunting/Baby-Cuddle-Sack
> When you open the page, you will see a link that says to "click here for knitting pattern," which does take you to the pattern.
> Bernat has a free pattern here: http://www.bernat.com/pattern.php?PID=4858
> ...


Mary,
You are sooo kind to supply links for those of us who can't find them. Thank You!! Thank You!! Thank You!!


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Here is a picture of this sack

Robin in MA


----------

